# Steelhead Fishing was awesome



## smsnyder (Apr 2, 2015)

Great 2 days Steelhead fishing in Ohio. Caught lots of steelheads. All were caught on black bead head wooly buggler. Fished the Chargrin River but no luck. Still Muddy. Fished small creeks.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Please don't post exact locations to small easy pressured places! Doesn't do you or the fish any good!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Doesn't look like he gave any "Specific" locations, especially where he caught his fish. Only thing he said was the Chagrin was a bust (didn't even say where he fished on the Chagrin).


----------



## pafisher (Mar 10, 2013)

Thank you for editing your post msnyder,those little streams can't take the pressure.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Raylaser said:


> Doesn't look like he gave any "Specific" locations, especially where he caught his fish. Only thing he said was the Chagrin was a bust (didn't even say where he fished on the Chagrin).


He edited the post



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Super lame


----------



## Switch (Nov 6, 2013)

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8802/17147356881_77b45eda9d_n.jpg

Sorry guys still learning how to attach pictures.

Got this one yesterday right before the rain was coming in at Chagrin. Nice fight!


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Great looking fish Switch!! Nice job!


----------

